
Adjusted age-specific case fatality ratio during the Covid-19 epidemic in Hubei [pdf] - dougmwne
https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.03.04.20031104v1.full.pdf
======
dougmwne
Submission Comment: This is one of the first papers I've seen that combines
data from China and the Diamond Princess to account for delayed mortality,
under-counted cases and asymptomatic cases. Link to the data and code on
Github:
[https://github.com/jriou/covid_adjusted_cfr](https://github.com/jriou/covid_adjusted_cfr)

